
The Planet Needs a New Internet - rbanffy
https://earther.gizmodo.com/the-planet-needs-a-new-internet-1837101745
======
coldtea
What happened to this "Internet 2" btw?

It was a faster, academic mostly, side-internet, which was a big thing in the
early 00s... Haven't heard about it for ages...

~~~
detaro
As far as I know it still exists, it still provides a network for research
institutions in the US.

